# 0XA QCTP Mount For Sherline Lathe



## [X]Outlaw (Nov 25, 2014)

Steel (1018) mounting plate featuring two holes counter sunk to accommodate 10-32 bolts. These are the standard bolts for securing tool holders to the Sherline's cross slide.

The center is relived so that the clamping force of the nut securing the tool post is exerted over a smaller area there by increasing the pressure and by extension the holding force. This prevents the tool post from twisting under heavy cuts.

The center hole is threaded for the M10 stud that secures the tool post in place.





Mounting plate secured to the cross slide via two 10-32 bolts.




Mounting plate secured to cross slide via two 10-32 bolts. This also shows the M10 stud that the tool post is secured by.




0XA QCTP with holder mounted on the Sherline 4400 Lathe


----------



## ogberi (Nov 25, 2014)

Very nice.   I'm in the process of making my own poor-man's QCTP for my Taig lathe.  Just a post secured to the cross slide that the individual toolholders slide over and are secured with a nut or knob.  For boring and parting operations the toolholders will have tabs on the bottom to engage the T slot to prevent twisting.  Not nearly as nice as a real QCTP, but still faster than fiddling with the stock Taig toolposts.  

The M10 stud looks like it just screws into the plate.  Is there a provision to prevent it from marring the table?  And does it tend to loosen the stud when you loosen the QCTP to rotate it?

Lastly, does the bulk of the QCTP cause any issues when machining?  I've seen the A2Z CNC QCTP's on Taig lathes, and they really look like they chew up a lot of the available space on it.  

Thanks!


----------



## [X]Outlaw (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi ogberi,

The plate is not threaded all the way through, so the M10 stud does no damage to the table  
The stud is pretty tight in there and does not move when you loosen the nut to rotate the QCTP.

On the Sherline the tool post does not cause any problems when machining. At least none that I have encountered. However imho, a tool post like this just takes up way to much space on the Taig as its table is significantly smaller than the Sherline. For the Taig i opt to use the tool post that came with it, they are quick to remove and cheap.

BTW this tool post at LMS was 120 with 5 holders, its made of steel and not aluminum like A2Z, the individual holders are cheap as well 

Chevy


----------



## TheNewGuy (Sep 5, 2016)

This is fantastic! Once that mounting plate is in place, are there any restrictions for what size tooling you could use? Did 3/8" or 1/4" HSS tools still work within the height adjustment range?


----------



## mikey (Sep 5, 2016)

Nice to see a pristine new Sherline lathe!


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Sep 5, 2016)

why not make it go over to the other  grooves  as well. more sturdy


----------

